# Bachmann Hawthorne Village series



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

I go back far enough in this hobby to remember less than satisfactory offerings from Bachmann in most of their products, but especially locomotives.

But, not so recently I acquired a few of their "Spectrum" series of locomotives and was duly impressed. Seems while I was away Bachmann cleaned up their act. 

So the Christmas season being what it is I found a Bachmann Hawthorne Village Christmas Special in HOn3 and was surprised how well it ran. Which led to this HO F7 B&O.

Got it today and was pleased at the heft of the model and how well it ran from creepy crawl to full chat around the layout. Nicely painted and finished with Kydees and an occupied cab.

Checking them out on-line though it sees like they contacted every major business obtaining the rights to paint their products with their logos and emblems. 

Not a problem I can pick and choose. I'm just impressed with the performance of the two that I have.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Not sure if HOn3 is the same as On30. I run On30 on my holiday layout... it runs on HO track, but is (sort of) O scale. I'm sure the bachmann stuff isn't up to some standards, but it's pretty good. I'm running all DCC stuff now, though I started out with the DC Wonderland Express, which I ran for a few years then switched over to DCC.

I think they are pretty decent, and have gotten 2, 4-6-0 locos, some logging locos, a bunch of their railbuses, and a bunch of rolling stock. You can see my layout if you search my history.

My plan in my minds-eye, when we retire soon, is to have a mountain switchback with a logging training, and then a lower level for the town. We'll see if that ever comes about.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I've had the Thomas Kinkade Bachmann Christmas train in On30 for many years and I've never had any problems with it, except maybe deciding which cars I want to use. A very good looking and well running set.


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

Yeah, On3O. Don't know why I tried to make it HOn3, really outsized for that. What is the scale size for On3O? O seems to large, looks more like S scale 1:64.

Anyway, found another on ebay NIB for $48 which I will put away and occasionally run the one I have.


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

It's suppose to be O scale, but it's smaller than most O stuff. I don't know if there is a comparison to another scale, but S is probably closer.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

When the train bug renewed in me some 20 years ago, My Mom bought into an NFL themed, Hawthorne Village HO set, a passenger train, consisting of Bachmann F7 (powered A, dummy B) pulling 85' Budd Dome cars, painted up in Washington ******* colors. I jokingly state the reason they haven't had a decent season since is because Mom got me these trains, but any 'Skins fan knows the problem is the owner.

But I am impressed by how well it runs. I've been looking for a matching (brand, not color) used powered B unit to magically appear, after which I'll paint the whole kit & caboodle up in Maine Central colors.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Hawthorne Village send to reflect whatever the current basic (or slightly above basic) Bachmann train standard is. Bachmann's current basic stuff (and thus Hawthorne) is almost the same as the previous Spectrum line. Not cutting edge, but nicely detailed, good running and generally reliable.

It's also the cheapest way to get used On30 equipment for repainting.

As for scale On30 is 1:48 but it represents small narrow gauge prototypes.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Stan D said:


> When the train bug renewed in me some 20 years ago, My Mom bought into an NFL themed, Hawthorne Village HO set, a passenger train, consisting of Bachmann F7 (powered A, dummy B) pulling 85' Budd Dome cars, painted up in Washington ******* colors. I jokingly state the reason they haven't had a decent season since is because Mom got me these trains, but any 'Skins fan knows the problem is the owner.
> 
> But I am impressed by how well it runs. I've been looking for a matching (brand, not color) used powered B unit to magically appear, after which I'll paint the whole kit & caboodle up in Maine Central colors.


I'm not sure but I think theres a powered B unit on sale at trainworld now.


----------

